# Picking my new gtr up tomoz...



## Aussie Godzilla (Oct 1, 2009)

Well after recently selling my tommy kaira skyline i have now just purchased a completely std R33 v spec well stock besides exhaust 

Piccys soon


----------



## markpriorgts-t (May 23, 2004)

you wont regret the change, i havnt yet and had gtst/gtt for 6 - 7 years


----------



## Aussie Godzilla (Oct 1, 2009)

Yeah love it already found oen or two things wrong liek leaky injectors (guessing thats just new "o" rings) and sticky starter motor!!

But thats it so far


----------



## Taven888 (Mar 30, 2011)

happy motering


----------



## Aussie Godzilla (Oct 1, 2009)

cheers just been buying all my serviceing parts today


----------



## Aussie Godzilla (Oct 1, 2009)

Just thought i never posted piccys up!

Here goes...


----------



## IP Support (Jan 31, 2011)

But it's not upside down! Seriously though, nice lookin ride


----------



## JayJay (Apr 19, 2010)

Great looking car matey. bet your pleased


----------



## Aussie Godzilla (Oct 1, 2009)

Yeah its ok, needs paint here and there, especially on the front lip (coilovers dont help).

Then the other issues i hvae ie that miss, but thats all minor and forgotten once its on boost, it never fails to make me grin lol


----------



## markpriorgts-t (May 23, 2004)

the more i see nice 33's like this the more i get the urge to sell my 32 and buy a 33


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Looks nice, especially on the R34 wheels.


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

whoa ! looks stunning <3


----------



## infamous_t (Jul 9, 2007)

Flash car for Bunno


----------



## AndyBrew (Feb 2, 2011)

that looks nice, moody as ****!

nice car


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

Looks ace :thumbsup: And indeed the non-stock  R34 wheels finish it off nicely


----------



## g-from-lancs (May 4, 2006)

Liking the colour too! looks really nice with your 'stock' R34 wheels


----------



## Kh4rn4ge (Aug 28, 2009)

Im not sure why but for some reason i think the R33 GTR has the most aggressive road presence of all the gtrs imo and this ones very nice indeed


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

The starter motor is a swine to get off, But very easy to strip and sort out once its in your hand, Shouldnt take long  

Car looks superb btw...


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

Looks superb, mate! :thumbsup:


----------



## jlgumby (May 23, 2010)

Now that's nice, I love them with the R34 Rims on them, looks clean mate. You will love it, guaranteed. Interested to know how the thing tracks as I have 18 x 10.5s on mine and if I'm not concentrating on a firmish grip on the wheel, I'll end up in a pole due to tramlining.


----------



## Aussie Godzilla (Oct 1, 2009)

Yeah i meant stock mods wise!!

Yeah only mods are...
K&N panel filter.
R34 gtr rims.
Zeal coilovers. (which i dont like so might put stock setup back on)
Full stainless exhaust system from turbos back.
And 2 pod Greddy gauge on b piller (boost and afr).

And thats it


----------

